#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [意見] 會員文章含有惡意的處罰討論 (7/24)

## 狼王白牙

通常意見箱都只是讓會員對管理者反映系統問題或建議用的
不過, 偶爾也有管理上的意見, 或許可以給大家討論

事情是這樣的

今天我處罰了一個會員, 禁止發文 72 小時附帶 500 元樂園幣的罰款
原因是他今天連續灌水三篇一行文, 在會員交流照片的版
內容多只有 


> 頭髮很帥





> 其實還好耶...


並且其中一篇使用了這張圖片
http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/uploads2/826d2b2589.jpg

我的理由是上面這張帶有人身攻擊意味, 使用漫畫人物講出下流字樣 
不是以圖代文就不會違反版規, 以及在會員交流照片的版使用這種語言是一種傷害

然而處罰這麼重不是沒有其他原因的

因為他還有另外兩篇違反謾罵的文章並加上警示的文章 
主題分別在 
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=301345#301345 
(指稱很多台灣人無知) 
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=297895#297895 
(以不明語氣指另一會員很閒或文章無意義)

我請他 72 小時之後去修改自己過去的違規文章

不過因為他質疑我 *私下處罰*, 站長公正性受到懷疑



> 請幫我把那些違規文刪除。 
> 還有，我記得版規裡並沒有罰錢的條文 
> 難道質疑了你最愛的版主就可以私下處罰嗎？ 
> 而且我說的話句句屬實，他的確偏離主題 
> 對此，敝獸感到十分不服！ 
> 且非常質疑站長的公平正性。


這分成兩個部分來看, 第一是 樂園幣存在以來就已經有賞錢跟罰錢這兩種制度 
沒有道理站長只可給予獎勵不可處罰


第二是這次的處罰並沒有包括甚麼版主偏離主題這回事
我想他說的是這個主題

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=302903#302903

不過我這個處罰並沒有提到他回應心情版版主的這篇文章有任何關連
只有提到處罰因為寫真版的發言以及另外兩個被總管留下警告標語的發言

因為此會員質疑我私下處罰 所以就公開到檯面上討論

----------


## 星空小克

我承認我今年不知道怎麼回事，個性比以前衝動了些，我為此致歉。

或許過了19歲生日就會好了(茶)


我犯的錯我會承認，但是為什麼會造成誤會，我要解釋一下：

當時我是用手機上網，所以才會搞錯，才會有那一封不明究裡的信。

還有，那兩篇文我都已經修改完，不知道狼王還有異議嗎？

----------


## fwiflof

幽覺得星空小克這個會員並沒有在反省。
和他說話的是狼王。
致歉用的語氣不是「還有，那兩篇文我都已經修改完，不知道狼王還有異議嗎？」這樣的。
如果是幽的話，砍了他的帳號。
幽認為他的確想惡意引起筆戰。
也許他應該想想，在他指控別獸時，自己也是偏離主題的。
沒有什麼是絕對的對與錯，也不要一昧的責怪別人
另外，狼王，幽認為在處罰之前，應該先通知會員去更改，畢竟每隻獸都需要改過的機會，勸告不聽或沒有悔意再罰，甚至可以罰更重。
做錯不是甚麼大事，只要肯改過。
（不要覺得幽在說教，幽是很認真沉痛的）

----------


## 星空小克

> 如果是幽的話，砍了他的帳號。


這才是真正的「情緒化管理」。

還有，我不是沒有架過論壇，我能體會管理者的辛苦。

況且那天我是搞錯所以才會誤會了。

P.S 不要把你認為的事情套用在我的身上，我從頭到尾沒有那種想法。

----------


## CANCAT

> 另外，狼王，幽認為在處罰之前，應該先通知會員去更改，畢竟每隻獸都需要改過的機會，勸告不聽或沒有悔意再罰，甚至可以罰更重。
> 做錯不是甚麼大事，只要肯改過。
> （不要覺得幽在說教，幽是很認真沉痛的）


關於這一點我有異議。
我曾經在沒有通知下被修改文章，只因為我在此論壇為另一個論壇打廣告。
你可以發個短訊跟我說不可以再修改文章，但是我連封通知信都沒有收到。
這就算了，我想說用簽名檔來宣傳，
結果猜怎麼著?
我被取消了觀看及使用簽名檔的權利!?
是有沒有這麼恨我?
有必要做到這種程度嗎?
而且從頭到尾，我依然都沒有收到任何來自"版主"的短訊，
那代表什麼?
這個版主也是在實行非公平性的處置。

而且在我的眼裡看來，你擺明就是針對我。

----------


## Poby

> 幽覺得星空小克這個會員並沒有在反省。
> 和他說話的是狼王。
> 致歉用的語氣不是「還有，那兩篇文我都已經修改完，不知道狼王還有異議嗎？」這樣的。
> 如果是幽的話，砍了他的帳號。
> 幽認為他的確想惡意引起筆戰。
> 也許他應該想想，在他指控別獸時，自己也是偏離主題的。
> 沒有什麼是絕對的對與錯，也不要一昧的責怪別人
> 另外，狼王，幽認為在處罰之前，應該先通知會員去更改，畢竟每隻獸都需要改過的機會，勸告不聽或沒有悔意再罰，甚至可以罰更重。
> 做錯不是甚麼大事，只要肯改過。
> （不要覺得幽在說教，幽是很認真沉痛的）


多麼傲慢的說法啊 什麼叫做''幽覺得星空小克這個會員並沒有在反省''?
你又不是他 又怎麼會知道他沒在反省?每個人都有自己說話的方式 你能光憑這點就隨便斷定人家的想法 還真是傲慢啊~
還把話說的那麼絕 還說人家''想惡意引起筆戰''?拜託 你以為你覺得就是就是事實嗎!?
你這樣混淆視聽抹黑他人 還在那自命清高 少裝了 人非聖賢!你在說他之前先刮刮自己的鬍子吧!

----------


## 阿翔

> 多麼傲慢的說法啊 什麼叫做''幽覺得星空小克這個會員並沒有在反省''?
> 你又不是他 又怎麼會知道他沒在反省?每個人都有自己說話的方式 你能光憑這點就隨便斷定人家的想法 還真是傲慢啊~
> 還把話說的那麼絕 還說人家''想惡意引起筆戰''?拜託 你以為你覺得就是就是事實嗎!?
> 你這樣混淆視聽抹黑他人 還在那自命清高 少裝了 人非聖賢!你在說他之前先刮刮自己的鬍子吧!


老實說，大大的語氣已經太重了*（茶）*
如果你認為冥府幽狼是錯的，也不要說「自命清高 少裝了 人非聖賢」，
這句說話就算是讓我看到也覺得不太舒服。
如果大大認為冥府幽狼是錯的，可以用較舒服的語氣，
何必在此和獸們鬧得不快呢？
再說，你自己也引出了冥府幽狼說話的重點：
「幽*覺得*星空小克這個會員並沒有在反省」
「幽*認為*他的確想惡意引起筆戰」
這是冥府幽狼自己在認為呀，大大不同意也不應該這麼沒禮貌，
我什至覺得想引起筆戰的會是大大你自己。
說實的，冥府幽狼說砍了他的帳號，
我也覺得太偏激了。
知錯能改，星空小克也已經認錯，就算語氣不對他還是認了，
如果這樣還是要砍帳號的話，我只會說這不是狼王的風笵。

然後，各位到底知不知道狼王和版上的管理獸也很忙啊，
大家不會以為他們的工作就是一天到晚坐在電腦前管理樂園吧？
其實狼王和版上的管理獸也會有錯，
大家也應該體諒，他們已經很盡力幫助樂園了，
我們不應該再在這裡筆戰，因為「體諒」是「獸群」的最基本條件。
如果你問我，我會說星空小克已經道歉了，
就算是語氣好還是不好我也不會追究，因為再說下去只有繼續吵，
這樣根本不是大家想要的結局。
也許說，我們獸「青春期」時性格是會變得較衝，
我也承認，因為我現在正是在「青春期」，這是每隻獸一定會有的，
難道我們可以因為有獸變得激動而封他帳號嗎？

我不想說太多，因為我發現自己也有點開始激動了，
我只要告訴大家：再這樣下去只要筆戰，
絕對不是最好的解決方式。
其實大家以一個較好的語氣去說下去，大家的心也會安定一點。
在樂園中就是為了「樂」，我們不應該吵架，要和平一點，對不對？^^

----------


## 好喝的茶

……只是覺得有點莫名奇妙。
事情已經過去了，處罰也完結了，小克也說自己接受了，
為什麼還要一直翻舊帳？

討論「惡意」的界定，什麼訊息才算是惡意，
應否給予時間原作者修正，要給予多少時間修正，
什麼程度的惡意文章應該勸喻原作者修改，什麼程度的惡章文章則要直接刪除，
罰則的訂定，應為定額懲罰還是依犯規程度而決定懲罰，
被處罰者上訴的途徑，上訴的處理方法等等……

整個樂園又不是只會出現一次惡意文章，大家商討處理方法，避免日後的爭拗才是比較有建設性的做法，只談論已經過去的處罰只會使誰也不愉快。



另外，我相信這世界沒有完美的管理制度，沒有完美的管理者。
對管理方式有不滿的話，當然可以提出。

只是，閣下對管理者有要求的話，理所當然的管理者也會對閣下有所要求而已。

----------


## CANCAT

那是否可以還我應有的權利?
你們口口聲聲說人犯錯有重新改過的機會，
但從頭到尾，
我只看到我的權利受到欺壓。


完全沒有辦法使用其權限，到底是怎麼回事?

----------


## 阿翔

> 那是否可以還我應有的權利?
> 你們口口聲聲說人犯錯有重新改過的機會，
> 但從頭到尾，
> 我只看到我的權利受到欺壓。


請問大大是否在被修改文章後又把它修改回來呢？
其實版主不會隨意修改文章的，
大大既然發現自己的文章被修改，就不應該改回來。
我不是說大大有錯還是版主有錯什麼的，
但是當大大理解到：一天有幾個要被修改的文章，
而每一次修改獸們的文章之後又要再發一封私訊告知他，
這絕對不是一份輕鬆的工作，因為真的蠻麻煩的。
如果大大被修改了文章之後不再改回，
或主動發個訊息去該版版主問一下，是不是會更好呢？
至於為啥會沒有了其他權限，我也不太清楚，
也許不是大大的錯，但不論怎樣都一定會有原因吧，
你可以問問狼王，我也不可以幫得上什麼忙，對不起。

----------


## Poby

> 老實說，大大的語氣已經太重了*（茶）*
> 如果你認為冥府幽狼是錯的，也不要說「自命清高 少裝了 人非聖賢」，
> 這句說話就算是讓我看到也覺得不太舒服。
> 如果大大認為冥府幽狼是錯的，可以用較舒服的語氣，
> 何必在此和獸們鬧得不快呢？
> 再說，你自己也引出了冥府幽狼說話的重點：
> 「幽*覺得*星空小克這個會員並沒有在反省」
> 「幽*認為*他的確想惡意引起筆戰」
> 這是冥府幽狼自己在認為呀，大大不同意也不應該這麼沒禮貌，
> ...


我說的是事實啊~人們總是把事實的殘酷 認為是無法接受或是不舒服  簡單的說 就是抗壓性低~
什麼叫沒禮貌?我既沒說出骯髒的詞彙也沒有人身攻擊 這樣叫沒禮貌 我看世界是沒天理了~我只是我真實的人們不敢面對的一面說出來罷了~

還有這句''我們獸'' 別把我 跟你劃上等號 我跟你是絕對不一樣的 光是認知跟看事情態度就看的出來~
你所謂的這種''和平''只是忽略問題把它是而不見的表面和平罷了
面對現實吧 你只是接受不了這些現實才拿和平當藉口 說穿了就是逃避現實嘛~
''如果你問我，我會說星空小克已經道歉了''還有這句 又是一個自己認為的傢伙 你會說? 請問你會說是什麼意思?意思是你說的就是真的囉?嘴長在你臉上 要怎麼說是你的自由 但當事人認為怎樣又是另外一回事了~
真是偽善~

----------


## CANCAT

> 請問大大是否在被修改文章後又把它修改回來呢？
> 其實版主不會隨意修改文章的，
> 大大既然發現自己的文章被修改，就不應該改回來。
> 我不是說大大有錯還是版主有錯什麼的，
> 但是當大大理解到：一天有幾個要被修改的文章，
> 而每一次修改獸們的文章之後又要再發一封私訊告知他，
> 這絕對不是一份輕鬆的工作，因為真的蠻麻煩的。
> 如果大大被修改了文章之後不再改回，
> 或主動發個訊息去該版版主問一下，是不是會更好呢？
> ...


當我看到我的文章被"私自"修改後，就沒有去動它了。
你問我文章到哪去了?
問的好，我剛剛去查了一下，現在連那篇文章也被刪掉了。
所以不是針對我是什麼?
管理者不是該像你們所說的一視同仁嗎?
而且我問過其他的人，也都沒有這個問題。
所以說，


你認為我為一個威脅囉?

----------


## 好喝的茶

所以這裏就莫名奇妙地熱鬧起來了。

對於簽名檔的事情，那應該發生在敝茶加入之前，我實在不清楚。
但如果閣下認為自己受了不公平待遇，
我鼓勵閣下爭取。

對於修改文章，除非出現犯規字眼，不得不刪掉有關句子外，
敝茶都是儘量用加法修改。
短訊還是會傳，不過因為懶惰的關係，我都是預先寫好一份範例，
每次都是更改要點然後就傳出去。(汗)



另外回覆Poby，沒禮貌不單指字眼上，也指語氣上。
表達同樣的意思可以有不同方法，閣下無需選擇語氣如此激烈的。
你可以說，你跟我們不一樣，但至少你不比我們高。

----------


## 阿翔

啊啊~說實的我真的不想罵獸，
但Poby大，你的語氣真的讓我很生氣。
我從來沒有把我和你劃上等號，
而這句「我跟你是絕對不一樣的 光是認知跟看事情態度就看的出來」，
感覺上自命清高的是你，因為像是說我不及你眼光看得遠，
什至意思上像是我的發言沒有你的高擋…
是的，你是沒有說骯髒的詞彙，
但我就覺得你是在人身攻擊冥府幽狼和我。

我是喜歡和平，但和平並不等於逃避現實，
我真的很生氣為什麼「和平等於逃避現實」…？
那麼不打仗、世界和平這些是不是也代表「逃避現實」呢？
我提出自己的意見，想請大家不要再吵下去，
這就是逃避現實！？
我是真心喜歡和平的，也不想看見大家傷感情，
為什麼這樣就是「是逃避現實」呢？

我也有說，我並不是說大大你說的錯，
你也有看見我不同意冥府幽狼呀？我也有就他的意見說話呀？
我不會偏心，但大大你的言論語氣很多獸都感覺得到，
有時候不是你說話才有語氣，文章也可以把語氣表達得出來。

「又是一個自己認為的傢伙」，
我當然是自己認為呀，不然要把我妹的認為說出來嗎？
我是不能代表星空小克說話，但我的說話是：
如果你問我，我會說星空小克已經道歉了， 就算是語氣好還是不好我也不會追究
這是我的意見，我的，這當然就是自己認為啦。
這樣說的話，大大你說了這麼多還不是「自己認為」的？
「 我看世界是沒天理了」
「我只是我真實的人們不敢面對的一面說出來罷了」
「我跟你是絕對不一樣的 光是認知跟看事情態度就看的出來」
等等的這些都是你自己這樣認為，
有必要說得那麼盡嗎？有必要在吵嗎？

我不喜歡吵架和筆戰，因為實在是很辛苦，
但我同時希望大家可以明白，
有時候我們一直吵是不會有任何結果出來的，
如果這樣的話為什麼我們不冷靜的解決事件呢？
這樣對我們大家都有好處。

----------


## 星空小克

好了好了，Poby 跟 阿翔不要在爭了

這裡的火藥味越來越重了

而且在爭下去恐怕會偏離主題

還有Poby語氣也不要這麼衝，什麼事都可以好好說的，用字可以在婉轉些，畢竟文字沒有感情。w。

----------


## 森野‧獠

> 我說的是事實啊~人們總是把事實的殘酷 認為是無法接受或是不舒服 簡單的說 就是抗壓性低~ 
> 什麼叫沒禮貌?我既沒說出骯髒的詞彙也沒有人身攻擊 這樣叫沒禮貌 我看世界是沒天理了~我只是我真實的人們不敢面對的一面說出來罷了~ 
> 
> 還有這句''我們獸'' 別把我 跟你劃上等號 我跟你是絕對不一樣的 光是認知跟看事情態度就看的出來~ 
> 你所謂的這種''和平''只是忽略問題把它是而不見的表面和平罷了 
> 面對現實吧 你只是接受不了這些現實才拿和平當藉口 說穿了就是逃避現實嘛~ 
> ''如果你問我，我會說星空小克已經道歉了''還有這句 又是一個自己認為的傢伙 你會說? 請問你會說是什麼意思?意思是你說的就是真的囉?嘴長在你臉上 要怎麼說是你的自由 但當事人認為怎樣又是另外一回事了~ 
> 真是偽善~



To:Poby
好吧，我承認，你某些部分說的很對。
但是，你先想一下別人的感受巴......
嘴長在你臉上，沒錯，不然你不會打出這段字。
逃避現實阿，說穿了，現在每個人偷在逃避，溫室效應有哪個新聞台是在關心的？？
世界的確沒有和平，現在有哪裡是沒有殺人搶劫放火的。
但是，既然嘴是長在臉上，人人都在逃避現實，世界沒有和平，事實永遠都是事實，你又不肯默默接受，那就位別人多想一點巴。
你說的對阿，嘴長在你臉上 要怎麼說是你的自由 但當事人認為怎樣又是另外一回事了~ 但是，你說這段話時，大家又是怎麼想勒.....
我承認是實話，但是你有嗆到人了。
是大家心理想怎樣就怎樣沒錯，但是這是你帶來的。
在說話時你不需要完全替別人著想，但是至少要不會吵起來。
你現在不爽他的話，他不爽你的話，對你或他而言，對方都是錯的。


對了，那句「我們獸」你不認同沒關係，反正我們沒獸在意的。

----------


## 諾藍

終於有人出面制止了...

看了好久都不知道該怎麼回覆...

翔弟和POBY也該停一下了啦...

這邊是""討論""惡意文章的處罰方式...

並沒有要""現場示範""...

好了啦...

如果你們互相不滿對方的話私下處理吧...

但是在這裡""現場示範""可是真的會事情大條喔...

嘴是長在自己身上別人要怎麼說是不關自己的事...

心也是長在身體裡別人要怎麼想我們也不能控制...

""腦""雖然也是長在自己身上...

而且就算它長的在怎麼和腸子相像...

但是那是用來思考...

而不是用來消化...

口氣重了點是可以體諒的...

但是某些不該說的還是別去說也別太計較...

真要這樣的話請你們兩隻獸到""外場""處理...

這裡只限於""討論""而不刮涵""解決糾紛""...

如果老大覺得離題或不妥請刪文...

----------


## Poby

> 好了好了，Poby 跟 阿翔不要在爭了
> 
> 這裡的火藥味越來越重了
> 
> 而且在爭下去恐怕會偏離主題
> 
> 還有Poby語氣也不要這麼衝，什麼事都可以好好說的，用字可以在婉轉些，畢竟文字沒有感情。w。


既然當事人都出來說話了 那我也不得不罷手囉~
既然小克不在意就好~
在這裡說聲道歉 似乎是我管太多了 如果有傷到人請見諒 畢竟我就是這樣~

不過好久沒這樣辯論了 真有趣 我說話若是太重了 請見諒見諒 當作玩過一場辯論賽就好~看來這裡是好玩的地方呢~(笑

----------


## CANCAT

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=38210&highlight=

文章版面還被鎖定。
我根本不知道我做了什麼要搞到連這篇小文章都要被鎖定。

----------


## 狼王白牙

> http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=38210&highlight=
> 
> 文章版面還被鎖定。
> 我根本不知道我做了什麼要搞到連這篇小文章都要被鎖定。


有關幽所說的 *每隻獸都需要改過的機會*
感謝幽的指教, 這是很正確的觀念

=========================================================

然而有關罐頭貓所提出的 "因為打廣告而被部分編輯" 的文章
目前還留在版上而沒有消失

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=38210
小品GIF動畫 - 我在吐舌頭?

這個主題是我動手編輯的

鎖定也是今天晚上才鎖定的,因為閣下說 "他消失了, 找都找不到"

版規裡頭很早就禁止針對網站打廣告, 即使是發表內容帖並將廣告置入, 
也允許版主移除, 在當時並沒有所謂版主需要發出通知的規定

版主務必加上管理標籤的概念是直到 2009 年5月底 , 由總管 J.C. 所提出
但並尚未正式發佈實施, 因為系統上目前無法加以稽核或強制
所以目前仍然是版主視自己所擁有管理時間, 通知會員或加上標籤

大部分有實施管理的版主都有做到這一點
但我個獸認為, 如果你造成管理上的麻煩, 就沒資格要求權利就是了

=========================================================

然後有關閣下的簽名檔無法使用, 也是我編輯上述主題後幾天做的管理措施

因為閣下在上述主題中已經表明 "好久沒上來了, 這次上來主要是為了廣告"

何況閣下兩年前才因大量的編輯自己主題而讓管理員花了大量的時間清除
資源回收桶內也還存在著閣下的紛爭帖, 部落格上都還殘留抱怨系統痕跡呢

樂園的會員在我眼中分成好幾個等級

少數會員有勳章, 管理者權限, 甚至我自掏腰包給她們的小禮物
大部分會員有一般會員都有的東西
極少數會員不允許使用簽名檔, 頭像, 短訊息

我從來就沒說過會對所有會員一視同仁這種話

有一部分會員, 只來我們這廣告, 只把紛爭往我們這裡送, 
對不同的會員採取極大差異的說話態度
我沒有必要給這種人, 樂園的會員應有的完整福利


就以這個主題發生的事情為例好了

今天上午 8:40 , 閣下點了首頁, 心情版  等 4,5個 主題
在我們這裡晃了4分鐘後, 點到意見箱的這個主題, 大致閱讀了兩分鐘之後
跟閣下在相同房間裡頭上網的 Poby 用 Yahoo 搜尋 "狼之樂園" 上來
註冊後, 然後一上來就點擊這裡, 並且與另一會員發生口角

-- 這是他今天註冊的唯一目的, 而且老實說, 很顯然這是閣下唆使的

大家說看看 -- 以這個目的註冊的會員, 我們樂園又該提供甚麼樣的 "服務"

----------


## CANCAT

我知道了，謝謝你對我的回覆。
至於 POBY 是否是我唆使的，這我必須說否。
我當初就很反對他來這裡，因為這裡我連待都待不下去。
要不是最近因為些事情，我也不會回來該版。

我承認你上述所說的幾點，
我就是利用該網站進行廣告。
因為在我的想法上認為，

這裡應該是最能接納大家的地方，所以想藉由這裡與大家分享一些其他的地方。
大家不也常常說這裡是樂園?

再說，我當初廣告的不過是一個小小的論壇，有必要對小論壇那麼的嚴格?
多一個交流的地方難道不好?
就一定要壟斷整個中文獸的市場嗎?

----------


## 星空小克

> 樂園的會員在我眼中分成好幾個等級
> 
> 少數會員有勳章, 管理者權限, 甚至我自掏腰包給她們的小禮物
> 大部分會員有一般會員都有的東西
> 極少數會員不允許使用簽名檔, 頭像, 短訊息
> 
> 我從來就沒說過會對所有會員一視同仁這種話
> 
> 有一部分會員, 只來我們這廣告, 只把紛爭往我們這裡送,
> ...


以上這一段充分展現出了狼王的管理方式。

的確，每個論壇的站長沒必要把每個會員視為平等

但是在下是認為，如果沒有把每個會員視為平等，在管理上又如何講求公平性?

我舉個例好了

要是今天我是一個論壇的站長，我看順眼的會員剛好有那個能力，所以我就讓他當版主

然而有一個會員能力更強，但是就是因為我這個站長看他不順眼，所以我不讓他當版主，我甚至還用一些方法逼他離開我的論壇

請問這樣子是否有做到真正的公平性?相信沒有瞎眼的會員都看得出來

當一個場子大了，難免會出現一些小亂子，這我能體會

但是站長是所有會員的模範，相信當初狼王也是喜歡獸才建立這個論壇的

既然都是喜歡獸的，那何必咄咄逼人呢?

還是說，狼版會員的去留是要看狼王的喜好而定?

相信英明偉大的狼王不會這樣吧?

還是說，狼之樂園雖然叫做樂園

但實際上只是一個專制的地方?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 要是今天我是一個論壇的站長，我看順眼的會員剛好有那個能力，所以我就讓他當版主
> 然而有一個會員能力更強，但是就是因為我這個站長看他不順眼，所以我不讓他當版主，我甚至還用一些方法逼他離開我的論壇
> 請問這樣子是否有做到真正的公平性?相信沒有瞎眼的會員都看得出來


我的確允許了一些獸當版主, 也不允許一些獸當版主
能力不是唯一的考量, 忠不忠於我們會員, 說話語調和善與否等等都是考量

還是以這個主題當作例子
可以明白以樂園版主身分說出來的話有可能傷害樂園嗎?
我會盡自己力量阻止樂園受到傷害, 包括選擇合適的版主

如果我的選擇是錯誤的, 你有很多正面的方法可以證明我是錯的
包括讓會員刮目相看, 多貼正面的東西, 讓自己不當上版主都難

老實說寫篇部落格詛咒樂園毀滅, 告訴自己朋友我是因為你忠於其他論壇而不選你
有可能被你影響者, 就不會顯現正面的態度, 然後永遠不會成為樂園版主

我如果知道有版主一天花上4小時在 xxxx電玩資訊站, 只留半小時給樂園
一樣不會讓他當版主的, 所以不是他加入甚麼論壇的問題

至於對誰一視同仁
正確來說, 我是對忠於樂園的會員一視同仁這句話才正確

============================================

任何對同好界有貢獻的新論壇都歡迎成立
並且在成氣候之後都歡迎與狼之樂園成為聯盟網站


壟斷獸迷界這詞用得不對, 這是一個既定的事實
是5年來管理團隊的努力成果, 或者是很多同好的選擇結果
或是某個笨蛋基於某種使命感犧牲很多事物包括健康換來的

你不會被阻止用甚麼方法去建立你的網站, 或跟其他小論壇聯盟
但不能包括給我們會員的閱讀權利帶來困擾

----------


## 星空小克

> 我的確允許了一些獸當版主, 也不允許一些獸當版主
> 能力不是唯一的考量, 忠不忠於我們會員, 說話語調和善與否等等都是考量
> 
> 還是以這個主題當作例子
> 可以明白以樂園版主身分說出來的話有可能傷害樂園嗎?
> 我會盡自己力量阻止樂園受到傷害, 包括選擇合適的版主
> 
> 如果我的選擇是錯誤的, 你有很多正面的方法可以證明我是錯的
> 包括讓會員刮目相看, 多貼正面的東西, 讓自己不當上版主都難
> ...


我敢說我當初在當版主時，我的處理態度是很和善的。

可是為什麼一樣把我給fire?我當時可沒出什麼亂子或在狼版造成紛爭

我會像現在這樣，可是從莫名其妙被幹掉的時候開始的。


另外...



> 有擔任版主的獸在某知名電玩論壇上熱衷參與, 只留一些時間給樂園, 我照樣會請那位會員擇一投入


嘖嘖...可以請你說話不要這麼表裡不一嗎?

上面這句話可是當初在處理版主職位的時候你親口說的

上面這句話藍色部分和



> 有版主一天花上4小時在 xxxx電玩資訊站, 只留半小時給樂園
> 一樣不會讓他當版主的,


這句話藍色部分的意思應該是一樣的吧?

這就證明了你當初只是為了要敷衍我而已

所以可以請狼王明白的跟我說，當初為什麼把我從版主fire掉了嗎?

我從頭到尾只是要一個事實的真相，而不是一個版主的職位

請不要讓我覺得繁中世界裡最大的獸界論壇的管理者是個偽君子

謝謝。

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 所以可以請狼王明白的跟我說，當初為什麼把我從版主fire掉了嗎?
> 我從頭到尾只是要一個事實的真相，而不是一個版主的職位
> 請不要讓我覺得繁中世界裡最大的獸界論壇的管理者是個偽君子
> 謝謝。


如果您經過這麼久仍在意, 並且不斷的追問 下一個理由是什麼
而不是用正面的方式(多貢獻樂園版面)表現我當時的決定是錯的

那麼這是最終理由了, 就是我當時主觀的認為您不夠用心, 
投入樂園的程度在我眼中不夠

加上您的發言跟管理紀錄讓我很不放心, 亂子不也幾乎如預期般的出了嗎?
解釋居然是 *因為使用手機上網所以造成誤會*
未來人手一機的行動裝置時代, 您造成的誤會會不會更多呢?
且沒有誠心公開針對被發言不當的獸致歉


那麼 我認為自己當時的決定就是對的

這個主題已經不是用來討論原事件了
所以予以鎖定回應且保留

----------


## Poby

這張附圖 是在''會員文章含有惡意的處罰討論''這篇文章中狼王的回應截圖下來的
根據狼王的說法(也就是畫紅框的地方) 

這很明顯就是沒有證據隨便指控 

我是因為 早上看到罐頭在看這論壇 我告訴他我也想加入 加入之後看到這篇文章才加以回應 並不是因為我想故意找麻煩 也沒有任何人指使我 

狼王這樣沒有根據也沒有證據的惡意指控 事實上已經觸犯法律了 請狼王收回這些話 並且公開道歉

否則 有必要的話 將會採取法律手段!

----------


## 狼王白牙

你於 7/30 當日早上的確是在註冊後
立即針對另一會員回應了該主題

並無任何活動跡象, 例如回應其它文章表示對論壇的其它主題感興趣
所以說回應該主題是你註冊的主要目的並無錯誤

如果我有講錯的地方也僅僅為:
確實無法證明是罐頭貓唆使你, 有可能是你在他旁邊看到, 或是他告訴你

但你們在同一房間內針對該主題持續發言是不會錯的
如要道歉, 我在此針對唆使這兩字無證據下的用詞不當道歉

但同時要表達
我所發言有關你們兩位的行動確實有系統記錄為證
包括你註冊後點擊的第一個主題就是 "會員文章含有惡意的處罰討論 (7/24)"

同時, 我對於第一次註冊論壇就參予筆戰, 
並揚言要採取法律行動的行徑感到不可思議。

----------


## CANCAT

> 你於 7/30 當日早上的確是在註冊後
> 立即針對另一會員回應了該主題
> 
> 並無任何活動跡象, 例如回應其它文章表示對論壇的其它主題感興趣
> 所以說回應該主題是你註冊的主要目的並無錯誤
> 
> 如果我有講錯的地方也僅僅為:
> 確實無法證明是罐頭貓唆使你, 有可能是你在他旁邊看到, 或是他告訴你
> 
> ...


很抱歉又再次造成你的困擾，在此我對你感到抱歉。
他發這篇文章並無惡意，只是單方面替我抱不平。
雖然我也是有些不滿，不過我並未做出什麼回應。
但他覺得我對在網路上的人品毫不關心的樣子，感到憤慨。
所以便上來為我爭一口氣。

而我也看到狼王對我的道歉，也沒放在心上了。

至於POBY言詞方面上，
語氣是衝了一點，還請你見諒。

----------

